# Should I pre-order the new Kindle nowI've been wafflior wait until Black Friday?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

I've been waffling around. You see, my Kindle Fire from last year died back in June. I contacted Amazon UK and there was nothing they could do as the device was out of warranty. They didn't even offer me a coupon or anything. I recycled the device and now I've been looking into getting an actual Kindle. At first I thought I wanted just a standard Kindle without lighting, but now I definitely want the Paperwhite.

I have been watching the black PW3 since the PW4 was announced. It's currently unavailable and Amazon customer support has told me they don't know when it will be back in stock.

I would like to order the PW4, but my biggest concern in doing so is that it might possibly go on sale for Black Friday here in the UK. If I pre-order it and it ends up going on sale two weeks or whatever later then I will be upset. It's not like Amazon would refund us the difference anyways. It's currently £119 and I'm thinking maybe it would drop to £99 on the 23rd. I don't know. I know the Voyage didn't go on sale for BF when it was released ages ago. That's according to some old tech article.

Should I continue to wait or just pre-order the Kindle now for November 7th? What are you guys doing? Waiting for Black Friday or just pre-ordering?


_edited to remove suspicious links added after origial posting; member is banned -- Ann_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no way of knowing whether Amazon will put items on sale. Historically, however, they have NOT put the newest model of kindles on sale for the holidays, though other models sometimes are.

I say, if you want it, buy it. "Black Friday" is after American Thanksgiving (kinda surprised if the UK store 'honors' it but, whatever  ) which is still within the 30 day window of when the PW4 will be delivered. So, yeah, if the price drops you can return it and buy it at the lower price. Or contact them and see if you can convince them to just give you a rebate/gift certificate for the difference. That's not necessarily your policy, but if you're polite with them, they sometimes will do that. At least you may be able to talk them in to letting you return it without charging return shipping, which they would normally do if it's a return 'just because' and not on account of damage or that it's not working.

US customers should also be aware that Amazon has, traditionally, had a 'holiday return period' that starts on November 1. Anything purchased between then and Dec 31 can be returned up to January 31. With the US delivery of the PW4 on November 7, it would qualify, so, assuming they have that policy this year, you'd actually have almost 3 months that you can return it for refund. Again, though, I'd not count on the thing going on sale before then.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Is the UK offering 6 free months of Kindle Unlimited for preordering the PW4 like the U.S. is? That to me offsets any potential Black Friday deal (which is unlikely anyway).


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Amazon November deals (including Black Friday)*

From SlickDeals (credit: *Frank_Nitty*):



> *November 16*
> Fire 7 Kids Edition tablet: $70
> Fire HD 8 Kids Edition: $90
> Fire HD 10 Kids Edition: $150
> ...


*Original source:* https://www.androidcentral.com/amazon-black-friday-week-echo-fire-tv-more-deals

Confusingly, the Android Central page links to the newest Paperwhite (2018 PW4), but both Google and Wikipedia verify that the 7th-gen PW is the 2015 model, which makes a lot more sense.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Seventh_generation


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Is the UK offering 6 free months of Kindle Unlimited for preordering the PW4 like the U.S. is? That to me offsets any potential Black Friday deal (which is unlikely anyway).


The offer ToS that Ann posted in another thread said not available to non-US residents.


----------



## Birdyblack (May 16, 2019)

I ordered it. The 2nd machine was impressed. It was perfect for reading.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Get on chat and contact Amazon customer service and let them know about your Fire not working. They could give you a discount on your next purchase, but they can't say yes until you ask.


----------

